

How StartupDigest Got 100k Startups To Join Its Newsletter - AndrewWarner
http://mixergy.com/chris-mccann-startupdigest-interview/

======
geoffw8
"With tech founders, on the other hand, you have to earn every ounce of trust
and work hard for every single email"

I disagree, as a startuper who doesn't find it so easy to find good quality,
relevant content - I'm happy to sign up to something thats going to give me
good quality info, local info, free.

Had they done this at $1 a signup, then I'd be real impressed.

